# The main half of my boat blind is done



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

So I haven't had a blind on my boats the last few years, and finally decided I wanted one for the days I just feel like hunting out of the boat and keeping it simple, or have kids along, etc. Sometimes it is nice to be comfortable hunting, even though I don't tend to do as well in the big boat.

Anyway, I put a ton of thought into what kind of blind I wanted, and how to make it work with my boat and hunting style best. I really was leaning towards a hard-sided blind, but finally decided it just wasn't feasible, so I decided on a scissor type blind with as many features and comforts of a hard side blind as I could manage.

This is only the main "****pit" area of the blind. There is a removalbe portion for the front deck section still in the works, as well as a removable roof for this main portion. But I thought I would share the progress up to this point.

The frame is made out of 1" aluminum tubing, with aluminum brackets custom machined by a buddy of mine. All stainless steel hardware as well. 








Next went some tan pool cover material which is nice and heavy for wind and water protection.








Then came some camo cordura as a back drop to the grass coming later.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

View from the top. I will have panels to fill in the gaps between hunters when the roof is not being used.








Then came the tan netting and a TON of raffia grass.








About done. I also put foam around the bars so they are padded for gun barrels, chins, etc!!!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

And the maiden voyage. I actually haven't used it yet, and let my uncle borrow it for the opener. I am happy with how it looks so far, and can't wait to complete it.








From a distance.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks good man. what are you us for the grass ?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Great job!! Looks fantasitc!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

may be the best I've seen so far!!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

It looks good so far. Are planing on adding more color to it? How much $ do you have in the frame? Where did you get tan netting from?


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. It is definetly one of kind, and I am pleased with it. 

I am not planning on adding more color raffia. There are two different colors of tan used in the grass so far which were the best match I could come up with to bullrush and dead/brown cattails and tules. I do have a bunch of bungee cord that I will be stringing two lengths down each side which can be used to put natural material in if needed, for example if it needs more green like in these pics. Like I said, still a work in progress.

As far as the cost in the frame, about $350 in materials for the tubing, aluminum billet that the brackets were machined from, and stainless steel hardware. I have good friends who helped with the welding and machining, so I didn't have costs there luckily.

I got the tan netting from Smith and Edwards.


----------

